# Denon avr 886s



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAS HAPPENED IF I CROSSED ONE OF MY SPEAKER WIRES TERMINALS AND A BUNCH OF SPARKS SHOT OUT OF THE TOP OF THE UNIT PLEASE? :hide::hide:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

First, welcome to the Shack, hope any future visits you make are not as stressful!

Well, it doesn't sound good, but have you tried the unit since? Does it turn on normally? Did any of the magic blue smoke come out, or just sparks? Which speaker terminals were shorted, or could you tell?

It's possible that you just had a fuse blow in the power supply, and the fix will be a few minutes and a few dollars. Or it might have gone into an auto-protect mode, and no permanent damage was done. And there are other more serious possibilities, too.

I'd unplug the unit's power cord, disconnect everything, and then plug it back in to see if it powers up normally. If it does, try connecting one source, like a CD player, and connect a speaker up to see if you get anything out of it. Remember to turn the unit off before connecting/disconnecting anything! That avoids sparks flying out the top! :yikes:

BTW, typing in all caps is considered shouting, and in addition, is hard to read. Please don't.


----------



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

thank you-sorry about caps i'm disabled with only 1 usable hand.
well the situation is worse than i described and i am looking for a new speaker circuit board since a 'friend' helped me by working on it at his home and then moving! Can i sell the amp for parts-i heard the processors were worth a bit? can shift when letters Are close!


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

No problem, all lowercase is better than all caps, at least in my opinion.

So you have the AVR, and it's missing one circuit board? If so, you may not have many choices. Denon will obviously take a dim view of that, warranty-wise, so getting them to replace the board may be expensive. I don't think there's much of a market for AVRs with internal parts missing, but I could be wrong. You could put it up on ebay as-is, with pictures of the internals, so people could see what was missing.

If you want it back in working condition for yourself, i'd call Denon and ask them where their nearest factory authorized service is, I suspect it's going to cost quite a bit to ship from AK, but you never know. What town are you in? Maybe there's a service shop in your area that can take a look for an estimate at least.


----------



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks-i'm in the boondocks of Alaska. i thought there may be a market on this forum but maybe not.
i have a Denon parts outfit looking right now thanks again.


----------

